# Custom Rear Seat Delete...With black interior swap



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So i decided that I didn't like my grey interior or my rear seats so I decided to get of them both and tossed in a new stereo deck with JL audio speakers!


----------



## TTBodie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, nice job on the seat delete. Looks great! 
What did you use to cover the wood?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks man.... I used black leather :thumbup: I will take some better pics during the day today


----------



## TTBodie (Aug 1, 2011)

Really makes me want to get rid of my useless back seat. 
How many use it anyways, ive had it folded flat since day one


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Nice. The idea of changing my interior from grey to black has been on my mind for a while now. I would want to also change the carpet, and I'm sure that is no easy job. Where did you get the interior pieces? Savage yard, classifieds, etc...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

excellent effort!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks guys! The carpet and the seats are next, im thinking some porsche turbo seats, Recaro's or maybe getting mine redone in black with some nice stitching and cover the back plastic pieces on the seat in some 3M carbon fiber wrap. 

I found a wrecked TT at a local salvage yard that my buddy works at and just went to town in it. I have so many nice pieces out of it. Including all the aluminum pieces :laugh: 

I never used my rear seats I alway had them laid down for my golf clubs and my Weimaraner (dog) :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks guys! ...and the seats are next, im thinking some porsche turbo seats, Recaro's ...


 Seats? You need these: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ro-leather-seats...direct-bolt-in-to-00-06-TT 

Black Porsche GT3 Recaros with leather and alcantara inserts. shameless plug. ;-) 
cheers


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Those are nice but Iam in love with these :heart:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Those are nice but Iam in love with these :heart:


 Thats my idea!!  :heart::heart:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

They look nice. Who makes them? Recaro or generic? 

Edit: if recaro, and they don't list a TT fitment, use 986/987 or 996/997. they have the same bolt-in pattern as the TT as both OEM seats were made by recaro.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> They look nice. Who makes them? Recaro or generic?
> 
> Edit: if recaro, and they don't list a TT fitment, use 986/987 or 996/997. they have the same bolt-in pattern as the TT as both OEM seats were made by recaro.


 They are Recaro... I talked to they guy at recaro and he told me the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> They are Recaro... I talked to they guy at recaro and he told me the same thing :thumbup:


 sweet!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I wish they made some reps


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I wish they made some reps


 You want fake recaros?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> You want fake recaros?


 Haha hell no dude I was being sarcastic :laugh:...seats are a huge safety requirement that would be like buying aftermarket airbags or something. I think Im going to keep the stocks and get them redone in black to match the rear seat delete :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Haha hell no dude I was being sarcastic :laugh:...seats are a huge safety requirement that would be like buying aftermarket airbags or something. I think Im going to keep the stocks and get them redone in black to match the rear seat delete :thumbup:


 If your going to get black seats, you can probably buy them cheaper than having yours recovered. Plus, you can then sell yours and recoup some of what you spend on black ones. The difference between the two would be our actual cost and it'd be much much less than having yours recovered. Plus, may be very difficult to find a shop that could do a decent job for less than 3-500 per seat. Good work costs real money. 

Edit: FWIW, a roadster owner (rabbitgtdguy) over on QW just got a set of sparco's for his roadster. they look real nice so you might consider those too, else, his black seats are available. 


Just a thought.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

If you like the CSs, you might also enjoy these seats 









Cobra Misano (Anniversary)


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow those are nice too!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> If your going to get black seats, you can probably buy them cheaper than having yours recovered. Plus, you can then sell yours and recoup some of what you spend on black ones. The difference between the two would be our actual cost and it'd be much much less than having yours recovered. Plus, may be very difficult to find a shop that could do a decent job for less than 3-500 per seat. Good work costs real money.
> 
> Edit: FWIW, a roadster owner (rabbitgtdguy) over on QW just got a set of sparco's for his roadster. they look real nice so you might consider those too, else, his black seats are available.
> 
> ...


 Good point! Are his seats for sale in the Classifieds


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

Pics don't do it justice. Looks amazing in person.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Good point! Are his seats for sale in the Classifieds


No, I don't think so yet. Log on at QW and send him a ping.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

1.8tizzle said:


> Pics don't do it justice. Looks amazing in person.


Thats no lie.....They just look so great in person :laugh:



TTC2k5 said:


> No, I don't think so yet. Log on at QW and send him a ping.


Thank man I will do that :thumbup:


----------

